# NE Florida



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Does any one have any info on any events or shows in this area.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Matt, which venues are you looking for? I'm not seeing one for the Jacksonville area persay.

Here's a little schedule for the UKC:

*05/08/2010* - LAKELAND (I) AGIL (_UNITED IPOC_)
*05/29/2010* - COCONUT CREEK (O) CONF JS (_MID FLORIDA DOG CLUB_)
*05/29/2010* - LAKELAND (I) CONF JS (_SUNSHINE TERRIER CLUB_)
*06/05/2010* - ST. PETERSBURG (I) AGIL OBED RO (_UNITED DOG TRAINING CLUB OF ST. PETERSBURG_)
*07/03/2010* - CLEARWATER (I) CONF JS (_FLORIDA SIBERIAN HUSKY ASSOCIATION_)
*07/10/2010* - LAKELAND (I) AGIL (_UNITED IPOC_)
*07/31/2010* - LAKELAND (I) CONF JS (_HURRICANE ALLEY AMERICAN HAIRLESS TERRIER ASSOCIATION_)

Here's the link to the UKC club in Jax

K9Jax Shows

There aren't any ADBA clubs in our area

The ABKC doesn't have clubs

Unfortunately there aren't many options for us out here.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ooh, they're coming to lakeland  - that's more central but close to me.

Any in the fort pierce, vero beach or West palm area???


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Shana(spelling sorry) damnitt i love ya girl.Exacttly what I needed. PERFECTO.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ooh, they're coming to lakeland  - that's more central but close to me.
> 
> Any in the fort pierce, vero beach or West palm area???


2-3 HOURS GIVE OUR TAKE. USED TO LIVE IN FT LAUDERDALE. 4- 5 HOURS FROM JAX. C. FLA NOT THAT FAR. BTW JACK IS LOVING THE NEW INVIROMENT. THANK FOR THE REPLIES IN TRAINING


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No problemo, and you didn't mispell my name!

Lex's, the little schedule I posted up is for the UKC all over florida

I know you're more south and on the other coast, but it seems like the ADBA has a little strong hold in Tampa, there are two clubs... this is what I've dug up on one of them, I will provide the contact info for the other one in tampa to call them directly... There is also a club in Deland... i figured clubs = events! haha








*Mid Florida APBT Association*

9005 Esthel Rd.
Tampa, FL 33637

*Phone:* Lisa - 813-335-0708
*Email:* [email protected]

A non-profit organization made up of responsible owners and breeders of the Amiercan Pit Bull Terrier whose purpose is to promote the breed, dispel common myths, fight breed specific legislation, and offer a positive environment with activities whereby these dogs can display their beauty, strength and loyalty, and their owners are made to feel welcome.

We host fun shows (conformation classes and weight pull) on the third Saturday of every month at Veteran's Memorial Park located at 3602 N. US Hwy. 301, Tampa, Florida. Our fun shows begin at 1:00 pm. This schedule could vary if there is a conflict with an ADBSI show.

*Tampa Bay APBTC*
*Jeff Cassillas
7622 Lavender Lane
Tampa, FL 33619
(561) 523-7576*

*Sunshine State APBTC
Ron Davis
1540 South 15-A
Deland, FL 32720
(386) 740-7444
*


----------

